# Sticky  Taking Your Birds Outdoors



## Passenger

*Taking Your Birds Outdoors

Many people think that if their budgie is clipped, they can be taken outdoors without being inside a cage. This is simply not the case. There are many other dangers and problems that can arise from doing so. In this article, I'll be explaining both what to do and not what to do when preparing to take your budgie outdoors.*

*DO make sure all doors are closed and secure.*​
*First, check that any doors on the cage are closed. While this may seem obvious, it would be tragic if you lost your budgie simply because you forgot to close a door on the cage. The next thing you need to do is clip the doors shut for added safety. A clothespin or binder clip works well for this. Lastly, re-check all doors to make sure you didn't miss one.*​
​
*DON'T take your budgies outside without a cage, even if they have clipped wings.*​
*Even if a budgie has clipped wings, it is not safe outdoors without a properly secured cage. A predator could easily grab your budgie and take off with it. Not only would your budgie have a very hard time getting away, you most likely will not be able to get to your budgie back unharmed. This is just one of the many bad things that could happen if you let your budgie play freely outdoors.*​
​
*DO provide your budgie with fresh food and water while they are outdoors.*​
*Your budgie may get hungry or thirsty while being outside, especially if it is hot and your budgie needs a cool drink. You definitely wouldn't want to deprive your budgie of its basic needs. If it is pretty warm outside, you can also lightly mist your budgie to keep them nice and cool. *​
​
*DON'T take your budgie outdoors in bad weather.*​
*This may seem like an obvious one, but it's also a very important one. Make sure the temperature is around 70 degrees Fahrenheit before taking them outdoors. Be sure to check for any wind as well. Not only can a draft from the wind make a budgie sick, it can also tip over the cage and harm them. If it's really hot outside, consider putting your budgie's cage in a shady area.*​
​
*DO watch for signs of overheating.*​
*A budgie that is overheated will show obvious signs of being too hot. It will hold out it's wings away from it's body and may even begin to pant. If this occurs, lightly mist your budgie and take them indoors immediately. Keep a close eye on your budgie afterwards to be sure its alright. *​
​
*DON'T leave your budgie outdoors for too long.*​
*You can judge the amount of time your budgie should be outdoors based on the temperature and weather, but on average, don't keep your budgie outside for more than an hour or two.*​
​
*DO make sure your cage is a secure location.*​
*Make sure your cage is a location where a predator cannot reach them. Be sure not to place the cage in an area where it may accidentally be knocked over.*​
​
*DON'T leave your budgie alone outdoors.*​
*Do not leave your budgie outside while you go back inside. Even if it's only for a short time, a predator can easily attack your budgie through the cage bars. Make sure to be outdoors with your budgie the whole time they are out there to prevent any problems. It's better to be safe than sorry.*​
*I hope by reading this article you are reminded that while taking your budgie outdoors can be a very fun experience, precautions need to be taken before doing so, otherwise it may lead to disaster.*


----------

